
Netflix Stock Surges to Record Highs as Market Cap Tops Disney - theBashShell
https://www.barrons.com/articles/netflix-stock-surges-to-record-highs-as-market-cap-tops-disney-51586972020
======
christophilus
> Analysts smell a blowout in the making, and in particular expect customer
> growth to blow past guidance.

They've got about 45% of US households already. I'm not sure how much growth
is left for them in the US. I guess analysts are banking on international
growth, but I'm skeptical. I wouldn't short Netflix here, but I wouldn't buy
them, either. I definitely don't see them as a stronger company than Disney.

Disney's got some serious problems in the short term. But with all of their
assets and brands, and their new streaming service in overdrive, I simply
can't see how Netflix is worth more as a company.

